

Gmail Banned By Iran; Is Twitter Next? - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/10/gmail-banned-by-iran-is-twitter-next/

======
swolchok
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870414010457505...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704140104575056972514372994.html?mod=djemalertTECH)
is the primary source, per <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> (not
submitted by me)

